

Show HN: Hacker News Mobile - Twitter Bootstrap - joshellington
http://yhack.net
Weekend project. Got tired of the rough layout and styling of others, so I built a Twitter Bootstrap-powered, mobile optimized reader for Hacker News.<p>Uses the ruby-hackernews gem:
https://github.com/bolthar/ruby-hackernews
======
zoowar
Waste space much?

~~~
parallel
It's for phones. They scroll well vertically and fingers are fat.

